# 2006 Nissan Altima 3.5 timing jumped



## Musgttang (Jun 18, 2019)

Gentleman i have a question. I have a 2007 Altima with a 3.5 engine and my timing jumped 2 links.How do i set the cams and crank back to specs thank you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are three separate chains in the chain assembly. How do you know which one jumped timing. Did you remove the timing chain case covers and if you did, were you able to identify all the timing marks and their position.
To reset the camshaft chain assembly back to spec is a complicated procedure. Your best bet is to download a copy of the FSM. The procedure is fully described there. The "Engine Mechanical (Section EM)" is the one you need to read.

You can get a pdf copy of the FSM from this web site:

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/altima-2008-4259


----------



## Musgttang (Jun 18, 2019)

Good Morning yes I opened up the timing cover and set the gold link to the crank timing mark and timing chain key to mark the top cams you can tell where it jumped 2 links.Do i just turn the cams to align to the timing chain.And#1 piston is at tdc.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First of all position the crankshaft so No. 1 piston is set at TDC on the *compression stroke*. Now check all your timing marks. Adjust the chain to bring back the jumped timing to spec.


----------



## Musgttang (Jun 18, 2019)

After having my #1 piston at compression and the crank shaft timing marks.Do i just rotate the cams to get the aligned back in timing?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Once you have No. 1 piston at TDC on the *compression stroke*, double check all your timing marks by clicking on the thumbnail picture I supplied below. With the chain that has the skipped timing, remove the cam sprockets and turn the cam(s) using a wrench at the hexagonal portion of the cam to turn it. After confirming the mating marks are aligned, reinstall the camshaft sprockets.


----------



## Musgttang (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank you very much


----------



## Musgttang (Jun 18, 2019)

When changing timing chain found out my timing jumped cause the timing gear and camshaft have a guide that broke off in the back.I need to replace my right intake came and sproket.Do the heaf have to have the same casting numers?Will a g35 engine be a good donar thx


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2002 - 2006 Infiniti G35 used the VQ35DE engine which is the same engine as used in your Altima. So the answer to your question is yes it would be a good donor.


----------



## Musgttang (Jun 18, 2019)

Ok thank you


----------



## Musgttang (Jun 18, 2019)

Let me ask another question?What about the die cast numbers on the heads do the have to be the same ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The heads on both engines look to be the same. The compression ratio for both engines is 10.3:1. However the camshaft duration specs are different between the two engines. If you don't know what camshaft duration is, here's the definition:
Camshaft Duration is the measurement of the time one valve begins to open until it finishes closing. Duration is measured in degrees of crankshaft rotation, not camshaft rotation. Cam manufacturers agreed to measure and give camshaft duration based on the lifter moving .050 inches.

Now if you just install one cam from the other engine, will it run? Sure but it'll be out of tune. Your best bet is to replace all 4 cams from the other engine. It looks like the cams from the G35 engine have a wilder duration, thus you should get more HP.


----------



## Musgttang (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank you very much I appreciate it


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

Recall on that engine...no???


----------

